# IS there a 17'' 48mm offset aftermarket wheel?



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been searchin my tail off and cannot find an aftermarket wheel that is a 17''x 8'' with a 48mm, as my OEM wheel! Does anyone know of someone that makes any at all?

Thank you

Jim

I am giving 18'' wheels a thought. When I do a search on tire rack for 18'' wheels for the GTO, they show 235/40/18 for the tire size. I checked on my tire size calculator, and 245/40/18's measure up closer to the 245/45/17's than do the 235's! I wonder why they are showing the 235 for the size tire on the 18'' wheel. And I see in the owners manual that they use the 235/40/18's. I wonder why?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

the stock offset is 48mm but with the 245 on an 18" rim, they would sometimes rub the strut and that's why they go with a 235

if you open up your search to a rim with a 45mm offset, you will find a real lot of choices. with that offset you will also be able to go with the 245 without any problems, and the tire will still be in far enough to not have any outer clearance issues either


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> the stock offset is 48mm but with the 245 on an 18" rim, they would sometimes rub the strut and that's why they go with a 235
> 
> if you open up your search to a rim with a 45mm offset, you will find a real lot of choices. with that offset you will also be able to go with the 245 without any problems, and the tire will still be in far enough to not have any outer clearance issues either


 Here are the specs on the 2 size tires, the 245/45/17 & 245/40/18 The tires are basically exactly the same size in the critical measurements. I dont see why it would rub on anything or cause a problem. Also, the wheel I am going with is a 45mm offset and will move away from the strut by 3mm. If I have an issue, I'm sure Discount tire will rectify the situation.....I hope 

Stock Tire - 245/45R17 >Search Tires Tire 1 - 245/40R18 >Search Tires 
Section Width: 9.64 in 245 mm - 245/45/17
Section Width: 9.64 in 245 mm - 245/40/18

Rim Diameter: 17 in 431.8 mm 
Rim Diameter: 18 in 457.2 mm 

Rim Width Range: 7.5 - 9 in 
Rim Width Range: 8 - 9.5 in 

Overall Diameter: 25.68 in 652.27 mm - 245/45/17
Overall Diameter: 25.71 in 653.03 mm - 245/40/18

Sidewall Height: 4.34 in 110.23 mm 
Sidewall Height: 3.85 in 97.79 mm 

Radius: 12.84 in 326.13 mm 
Radius: 12.85 in 326.39 mm 

Circumference: 80.67 in 2049.0 mm 
Circumference: 80.77 in 2051.5 mm 

Revs per Mile: 809.9 
Revs per Mile: 809.0 

Actual Speed: 60 mph 100 km/h 
Speedometer1: 59.9 mph 99.8 km/h 

Speedometer Difference: - Speedometer Difference: 0.111% too slow 
Diameter Difference: - Diameter Difference: 0.12%


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cobra126 said:


> If I have an issue, I'm sure Discount tire will rectify the situation.....I hope


I wouldn't rectify your situation if you buy tires that aren't the factory sizes for the car or recommeneded sizes. If it rubs, you should be SOL.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the fronts are where you're going to run into trouble with strut rub. you may be able to rectify it with 5mm wheel spacers but that's a guess.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't rectify your situation if you buy tires that are the factory sizes for the car. If it rubs, you should be SOL.


 Actually Discount Tire showed the 245/40/18 as their correct size for the wheel when he looked on the computer, before I even asked about it. So if there is a snag, I am confident they will fix it.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> the fronts are where you're going to run into trouble with strut rub. you may be able to rectify it with 5mm wheel spacers but that's a guess.


 I would be moving away from the strut 3mm, not closer.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

you will have *zero* problems with strut rub so don't overthink this.

stock is 48, and like you said, you are going to 45 so you will have more room. hell, I have "specially made for the GTO" rims and their offset is 43 and I had MAJOR rubbing problems with a 245/40/18 on the outside (long story) with a 1" drop. plenty of room on the inside


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I got my wheels/tires on my ride yesterday and all seems good. Went with an 18x8 45mm wheel and 245/40/18's. Looks like I have about a quarter inch between the strut and tire, or maybe a hair less. Haven't heard any fender scraping, which is good. Definitely will be keeping and eye on things to see if any problems arise. I'll have to get some good pics to post! 
Thanks for all the help and info guys!!

Jim


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Cobra126 said:


> Well I got my wheels/tires on my ride yesterday and all seems good. Went with an 18x8 45mm wheel and 245/40/18's. Looks like I have about a quarter inch between the strut and tire, or maybe a hair less. Haven't heard any fender scraping, which is good. Definitely will be keeping and eye on things to see if any problems arise. I'll have to get some good pics to post!
> Thanks for all the help and info guys!!
> 
> Jim


glad it all worked out for you. now you just forget to do one thing

post some pics of your new set up!!!:cheers


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> glad it all worked out for you. now you just forget to do one thing
> 
> post some pics of your new set up!!!:cheers


 Actually started another thread " Pics of my new wheels" Probably shoulda just posted in this one I guess  Heres a shot !


----------



## GRIM (Sep 28, 2009)

*Happy you had the great experience you were hoping for! Wheels look right at home on the car!

Happy cruisin'......

*


----------

